
The fuel cell charger that generates electricity from water and salt - jjp
http://www.myfcpower.com/
======
gus_massa
The site says everywhere that it uses salt, but this is misleading. It's not
table salt, it's a special salt. (Using table salt to generate energy is
ridiculous.) For example, the site tries to ensure the product is safe because
it only use salt and water, but it's not the salt that everyone imagines.

Now, if it uses a special salt, what's the difference between this and an
usual AAA battery?

From the FAQ:

> _What is myFC Puck made of?_

> _The body of the Puck is an aluminum can that holds the binary fuel, Sodium
> silicide and Sodium borohydride (CAS number: 12164-12-4 & 16940-66-2). The
> aluminum can is then permanently attached to a plastic cap, which is used to
> control the release of hydrogen gas to the fuel cell. After the fuel mixture
> is fully reacted, the Puck will contain two benign by-products (sodium
> silicate and sodium metaborate)._

> _Both by-products are chemically benign, non-hazardous, and safe. In fact,
> these by-products are used in many industrial manufacturing processes and
> many common household products (like concrete, detergent, glass, makeup, and
> toothpaste) are produced using these materials._

